# Suche Bluetooth Audio-Adapter



## MocK (29. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

mich nervt es langsam sehr meine musik zuhause nur über die Notebook-Lautsprecher (für nen notebook aber auch noch ziemlich gut) oder über meine zwar geil - klingenden sennheiser in-ears zu hören.
Ich würde gern meine Musik über meine recht gute Stereo-Anlage hören, welche nen audio eingang hat, das audio kabel von einer ecke meines zimmers zur andern zu legen ist für mich keine Lösung und daher *suche ich einen zuverlässigen und möglichst billigen Bluetooth Audio Adapter mit guten klang-eigenschaften *... der Adapter braucht nicht unbedingt irgendwelche extra tasten oder so besitzen, lediglich ein 3,5mm klinke anschluss genügt

Hoffe ihr habt da was für mich 

Mfg MocK


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2009)

ich finde nur welche, die man AN einen player/eine anlage anschließt, und dann halt den audiostream am PC empfangen kann, oder speziallösungen, zB das hier von sony, das aber nur mit sony-TVs/receivern usw. funktioniert: :: mp3-player.de :: Info :: Sony TDM-BT1 Bluetooth DIGITAL MEDIA PORT schwarz :: jetzt günstig bestellen                oder für sony-handys: Sony Ericsson MBR-100 BT-Music Receiver - computeruniverse.net


oder rel. teure sets, die dann auch boxen/kopfhörer beinhalten, für mind. 70-80€. und da fehlt dann noch der BTooth stick für deinen laptop, falls das kein BT hat. 


wäre es nicht günstiger, wenn du einfach nen MP3 player kaufst und anschließt, oder nen preiswerten DVDplayer mit USB an die anlage, und die musik auf nen USBstick?


----------



## MocK (30. Januar 2009)

das erste gerät was ich gefunden hatte war dieses hier: HWS-BTA2W | Bluetooth® Transmitter & Receiver | Sony | SonyStyle USA es entspricht exakt meinen vorstellungen (nagut, es bräuchte nur in die eine richtung daten schicken aber egal), da hatte ich gehofft dass es sowas nochmal in billiger gibt (oder es überhaupt mal verfügbar ist) ... ich hab nen iPod-Classic mit 80GB und dort auch meine ganze musik drauf und hör auch häufig über den auf der anlage, jedoch ist es schöner wenn man bequem vom laptop aus bedienen könnte und auch online radio vom laptop auf die anlage kommen würde.
usb hat meine anlage auch aber das is schrott, das navigiern ist ein krampf.

aber das mit dem gerät von sony erricson wäre natürlich auch ne richtung, vlt geht das ja auch mit meinem laptop statt nem handy, muss i mich ma schlau machen
danke 

hoffe jmd hat noch nen geheimtipp


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2009)

wie wär es mit nem WLAN-radio inkl. USB-anschluss?


----------



## MocK (30. Januar 2009)

ab wie viel euro gehn die denn los? kannste da was empfehlen?


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2009)

musst du mal schauen, sind nicht ganz billig. 

wenn ich nach WLAN und USB filtere kommen nur sehr teure raus: Audio-Streaming Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland  das heißt aber nicht, dass es nicht preiswertere gibt...

das hier hat wohl kein USB: TerraTec NOXON iRadio (10339/10443/10507) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland aber wenn du vom laptop aus einfach das, was deine playersoftware abspielt, per WLAN als stream senden könntest, dann würd das ja gehen - da musst du dich mal informieren, ob und wie das geht.


----------



## klefreak (30. Januar 2009)

also bei aldi gibts doch regelmäßig solche Funk Übertragegeräte welche ein audio/videosignal übertragen können, die sind nicht so teuer.

Marmitek X10 Audio/Video Funk-bertragung, Universalfernbedienungen, Infrarot-Verlngerung sowas vielleicht?
oder hier: audio funk übertragung –› Produktsuche & Preisvergleich bei PreisRoboter.de


----------



## MocK (30. Januar 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> musst du mal schauen, sind nicht ganz billig.
> 
> wenn ich nach WLAN und USB filtere kommen nur sehr teure raus: Audio-Streaming Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland  das heißt aber nicht, dass es nicht preiswertere gibt...
> 
> das hier hat wohl kein USB: TerraTec NOXON iRadio (10339/10443/10507) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland aber wenn du vom laptop aus einfach das, was deine playersoftware abspielt, per WLAN als stream senden könntest, dann würd das ja gehen - da musst du dich mal informieren, ob und wie das geht.



cool, is aber natürlich auch 'n ordentlicher preis aber das mit dem audio-streaming hab ich auch schon übers internet gemacht, sollte also kein problem sein das über winamp mit shoutcast auf das radio dann zu streamen



> also bei aldi gibts doch regelmäßig solche Funk Übertragegeräte welche ein audio/videosignal übertragen können, die sind nicht so teuer.
> 
> Marmitek X10 Audio/Video Funk-bertragung, Universalfernbedienungen, Infrarot-Verlngerung sowas vielleicht?
> oder hier: audio funk übertragung –› Produktsuche & Preisvergleich bei PreisRoboter.de


das is natürlich auch ne lösung, müsst ich mal drüber nachdenken ... danke an euch 2


----------



## klefreak (30. Januar 2009)

MocK schrieb:


> cool, is aber natürlich auch 'n ordentlicher preis aber das mit dem audio-streaming hab ich auch schon übers internet gemacht, sollte also kein problem sein das über winamp mit shoutcast auf das radio dann zu streamen
> 
> 
> das is natürlich auch ne lösung, müsst ich mal drüber nachdenken ... danke an euch 2



bitte bitte, man hilft ja gerne 

bei den "universelleren" audiovideo Funkgeräten hast halt die Möglichkeit dass neben dem notebook auch ne konsole mp3 radio... also alles was audioausgange (adapter klink-chinch..) hat anzuschließen und bist nicht unbedingt auf nen Laptop fixiert

mfg Klemens


----------



## MocK (2. Februar 2009)

klefreak schrieb:


> bitte bitte, man hilft ja gerne [...]


das is schön 


klefreak schrieb:


> [...]bei den "universelleren" audiovideo Funkgeräten hast halt die Möglichkeit dass neben dem notebook auch ne konsole mp3 radio... also alles was audioausgange (adapter klink-chinch..) hat anzuschließen und bist nicht unbedingt auf nen Laptop fixiert
> 
> mfg Klemens


hm, naja das wär nicht das problem, denn bei bluetooth könnte ich dann trotzdem handy und laptop anschließen, was mir auch reicht, mein ipod nutz ich meist nur unterwegs.

mfg MocK


----------

